# Matthews legacy??????????



## BSIMMONS8 (Jan 6, 2011)

I WAS THINKING ABOUT BUYING A MATTHEWS LEGACY. IT IS IN GREAT SHAPE. THE GUY WANTS $250. IS IT WORTH IT?:help:


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

Sounds like a reasonable deal. Are there any extras on it, how are the string and cables, and does the draw length match yours?


----------



## BSIMMONS8 (Jan 6, 2011)

COMES WITH ARROWS, REST , CASE, QUIVER, AND STABALIZER. I HAVE A 27.5 DRAW ON MY BOW NOW AND THIS HAS A 29. THAT WAS MY NEXT QUESTION IF IT WOULD BE OK TO JUMP TO THE 29 OR SHOULD I STAY AWAY FROM IT.:help:


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

You can change the cam to get your draw length, not sure of the cost. I wouldn't try to jump to a longer dl, your accuracy will suffer.


----------



## BSIMMONS8 (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh ok thanks for the info.


----------

